# High Tide at High Bridge



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Figuring out when High Tides is on the Halifax in different places gets crazy.
Anyone know how to figure on High Tide at Highbridge Road on the river?
Only been there a couple times, with no luck, but I've heard it's got good potential for fishing there.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Give the bait shop a call.It'll probaly be a couple hours different from the Ormond beach tides.Ask if your allowed to fish off the bridge,I always wondered about that.386-677-2248


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*High Bridge Tides*

These links may help you
http://www.mobilegeographics.com:81/locations/4459.html

http://www.thiswaytothe.net/tides/florida/ormond-beach-halifax-river-florida.html

http://highbridgebait.com/


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for that info. It's roughly high tide on the river 4 hrs. after high on the beach there.


----------

